# My Big Boy moss ball



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Just wanted to share my moss ball. Had it for almost 2yrs now and its still growing! Lol!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

How much light do you use?

I currently have one slightly bigger than a Golf ball... started off green, an is now slowly turning brown...
I currently use 1 5k Florescent light 18in Tube, T8, 15 watts for about 12 hrs... then I have 4 sets of these 3 LED lights that I received from my work free... so I really dont know how much they produce.. 

also using the "Natural Plant System" CO2 by Nutrafin
Tanks Temp floats between 71-75F

This is in my 10g tank, I am actually using a 20g lighting fixture.

should I increase my "K"? am I using too much light?

Thanks!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

arktixan said:


> How much light do you use?
> 
> I currently have one slightly bigger than a Golf ball... started off green, an is now slowly turning brown...
> I currently use 1 5k Florescent light 18in Tube, T8, 15 watts for about 12 hrs... then I have 4 sets of these 3 LED lights that I received from my work free... so I really dont know how much they produce..
> ...


Sooorryy for the suuuper late reply!! Lol! I was using a 2x 24w t5HO fixture but anyway, this moss ball has gotten bigger now. Its running under a 18w fixture w/o co2


----------

